# Sex and the older woman



## Holland

Thought this might be an interesting read for some. I know that in my circle there are many older women that are enjoying good sex lives well into older age.

Sex and the older woman


----------



## Zouz

Holland said:


> Thought this might be an interesting read for some. I know that in my circle there are many older women that are enjoying good sex lives well into older age.
> 
> Sex and the older woman


My parents (78+) have sexual desires and sex more than all of their married children ; they confessed to me because I am very close to them that they share a great sex experience ; I believe all this come from a simple formula :


*-they are both not selfish , they respect each other ; and they don't throw a beatifull vase when broken ; they fix it peice by piece*


----------



## Zouz

Though it is against our standards for majority of us ; but would you blame that women if she cheats?

- , I don't , and if it was me who is LD I might be more tolerable ....


----------



## Marriedwithdogs

When I was in my 20's I didn't think people in their 50's were having sex. When I was in my 30's I didn't think people in their 60's were having sex. Now that I'm 40 I know that's not true, but it's hard for me to imagine and sometimes believe that people in their 70's +are getting it on regularly. I'm sure it has to do with the canes/walker, slow movement etc. Yes I guess I'm bring Ageist here lol. I guess that's just the thinking the further away you are from being elderly. Good for them!


----------



## Rowan

There are a number of 70+ folks in my yoga classes. I have no trouble believing that they might still be enjoying satisfying sex lives.


----------



## Zouz

Rowan said:


> There are a number of 70+ folks in my yoga classes. I have no trouble believing that they might still be enjoying satisfying sex lives.


I wish to join such classes with D W ; but if I do and sit near them ; They will definitely look sexy :lol:


----------



## Marriedwithdogs

Rowan said:


> There are a number of 70+ folks in my yoga classes. I have no trouble believing that they might still be enjoying satisfying sex lives.


Yes, I see them as well and believe the same. The majority though are not in the best physical health or shape. I used to take care of the elderly. I have always been health conscious but working with them even more so


----------



## Anonymous07

Marriedwithdogs said:


> Yes, I see them as well and believe the same. The majority though are not in the best physical health or shape. I used to take care of the elderly. I have always been health conscious but working with them even more so


Interesting fact: the age group with the highest STD/STIs is the elderly. 

If you've ever hung out at a nursing home or assisted living home, you'll see that many of them are still getting it on and because they didn't have the sex education that we know of now, many pass along different diseases/infections. My friend works at an assisted living home and sees who is getting with who. They are definitely still having sex at an older age.


----------



## Fozzy

People have this image of the elderly as tame, innocent, naive.....


These people have had much more time on Earth to do more horrifying, depraved, and inventive things than you have.


----------



## Jellybeans

Haha. This thread is GREAT. Don't laugh but when I was a youngin I thought old people didn't have sex for some reason.

I went out to spend some summers with my Grandma and she was all talking to me about sex, about how I needed to use protection, about the horny people she encountered at her bingo gatherings and the gossip between Harry and Mary and so on. I had NO clue old people were so horny. LOL. 

More power to them. Everyone who wants a good sex life should be encouraged to have one and protect themselves! I think it's wonderful.


----------



## ocotillo

Fozzy said:


> People have this image of the elderly as tame, innocent, naive.....


LOL - Older people have far fewer inhibitions from what I've observed.


----------



## Healer

Personal said:


> I also rest in the camp that those who have sex with cheaters (unless they are cheating someone else), they aren't responsible for the cheating spouse or partners indiscretion. For me the only one cheating is the one who is breaching a commitment to the one they are committed to.
> 
> 
> That said, I have been the other man, while single and not seeing anyone else with two different women (they wanted me, and they offered sex). So from my perspective I don't blame my ex-wife's very brief affair partner for her marital infidelity, since he didn't exchange any vows of fidelity with me.


Way to justify/downplay the despicable behavior of a posom.


----------



## WandaJ

Anonymous07 said:


> Interesting fact: the age group with the highest STD/STIs is the elderly.
> 
> If you've ever hung out at a nursing home or assisted living home, you'll see that many of them are still getting it on and because they didn't have the sex education that we know of now, many pass along different diseases/infections. My friend works at an assisted living home and sees who is getting with who. They are definitely still having sex at an older age.


even more, we are all paying for this: Medicare pays for penis pumps....


----------



## jld

WandaJ said:


> even more, we are all paying for this: Medicare pays for penis pumps....


:rofl:


----------



## Zouz

Going back to the original topic ; is it that when man get older we get attracted to old people ? 

I am 43 I don't see it anymore odd to get attracted to a women of 55-60 even , same regarding color ; it is not an issue for me anymore ; is it because i am getting more mature ? or because i am in sexless marriage ?

opinions please


----------



## Healer

Personal said:


> :rofl:


Is that how the husband of the woman you ****ed reacted when he found out you had it up in his wife? Did he have children with this woman? Were they laughing in hysterics too? Sickening.


----------



## Zouz

Fitnessfan said:


> It might be because of the sexless marriage. At one point went nearly a year sexless in my marriage and I was finding sexual attraction in weird places!


Haven t reached yet with me weired places  ; just 
females who didn't seem to me as sexy before


----------



## Holland

No apology needed


----------



## Healer

Personal said:


> You do realise it's normal for some women to readily offer sex to some men.


Of course. So what?



Personal said:


> That said, if you can't comprehend that cheating spouses are the ones responsible for marital betrayal and not others whom the cheated spouse is not married to. All I can say is, I feel sorry for you.


No pity needed here, thanks. Of course the cheating spouse is responsible. That doesn't change the fact that the AP (unless they were genuinely unaware that the person they're screwing is married) is any less of a sh!tbird. AP are a willing to party to destroying lives - the lives of the BS and, when kids are involved, the lives of those kids. Any man or woman who knowingly plays a willing part in ripping apart the lives of another person, and or the children involved, and looks in the mirror and says "meh, ain't my problem. I'm not culpable", is either stupid or just a heinous human being. 



Personal said:


> Women don't require pedestals, if you have had a woman cheat on you with another man you ought to realise that she wilfully chose to betray you! The other man simply shared sex with her when it was offered.


Agreed, they don't require pedestals. And I feel sorry for you if you think the "other man" is some innocent school boy type just skipping along, innocently taking the cookie he was offered. Then again if I were a posom, I'd probably try to defend my behavior too. However, I'm not, and never have been.

Ask my kids if they feel my ex wife's AP was just an innocent pawn. But I suppose their feelings don't count - as long as he feels justified?


----------



## Runs like Dog

STDs among the elderly is sky rocketing.


----------



## Zouz

Runs like Dog said:


> STDs among the elderly is sky rocketing.


one important thing about Stds and elderly :

It might not be necessarly that they caught STD while real old ; many STDs are dormant , they wake up when immunity lowers with Age ; similar to Herpes ...
like many viral infections too ; take for ex varicella , it mutates at age of 60-70 to become zoster ....

low risk stds won't harm you , though you shopuld be carefull ; amazingly some are caught even in a kiss , such as HPV ....

if you want to be OCD , u think about them all , or just be reasonably carefull, protective but not over ...:smthumbup:


----------



## sammy3

Zouz said:


> Going back to the original topic ; is it that when man get older we get attracted to old people ?
> 
> I am 43 I don't see it anymore odd to get attracted to a women of 55-60 even , same regarding color ; it is not an issue for me anymore ; is it because i am getting more mature ? or because i am in sexless marriage ?
> 
> opinions please


It's because a lot of women are taking way better care of themselves. A lot of "older women" lol, as I think I am one, but do not even think of myself as one, as I am mid baby boomer, ((came of age in the very liberal 70's for women)) and will always be a baby boomer who will not take sitting down in the world. Baby boomer are changing the way aging is going, and the first wave of baby boomer have just started to do so. 

Also "older women" when they have their sh*t together, come with far less baggage. Children are grown, fear of pregnancy is gone, we know our bodies & what we like and don't, and we don't come with all the "drama" that younger women still have to go thur. We have real expectations about life by now. Most come financially independent too. Not so bad, and with all the changes in attitude of foods and health in general, a lot of these "older women" I know look to be 15-20 years younger than they are. 

We also tend to out live men and better at it, so 10 yrs or so age difference puts at us at old age about the same time... 

That's my take on it... 

~sammy


----------



## Brandy905

Zouz said:


> Going back to the original topic ; is it that when man get older we get attracted to old people ?
> 
> I am 43 I don't see it anymore odd to get attracted to a women of 55-60 even , same regarding color ; it is not an issue for me anymore ; is it because i am getting more mature ? or because i am in sexless marriage ?
> 
> opinions please


I think a big part of it is being in a sexless marriage

The longer you go without food, the hungrier you get. Then more food you weren't crazy about, or normally wouldn't eat look delicious.


----------



## askari

When I was in my early 20's I used to think that women in the mid 40's were just yuk and over the hill. As I have got older, older women are becoming more and more attractive.
I am 50 now and can look at a 60 yr old and think WOW.....not 'ummm she carries her age well' but 'ummm sexy...ummmm...yes I would love to....'

I hope I have an active sex life when I am 60+...if I have I know it won't be with my wife!


----------



## sammy3

askari said:


> I hope I have an active sex life when I am 60+...


Tell ya a secret about sex with women when they get older... 

Women love sex, just not bad sex. ;-)


~sammy


----------



## Anon Pink

When my friends and I go to happy hour, the interest from puppies astounds me...also kind of grosses me out since I have a daughter their age!

What attracts these pup? Exactly what the article said and what Sammy3 said, we know our bodies and we LIKE our bodies. We know sex and we LIKE sex. We're not playing games, we're not pretending one thing when we really want something else. If we want just sex, we'll say it. If we want a relationship we'll say it. If we only want a fun dance that doesn't include being groped or grinded, we'll say it. Younger women haven't figured this out yet.


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> When my friends and I go to happy hour, the interest from puppies astounds me...also kind of grosses me out since I have a daughter their age!
> 
> What attracts these pup?



One thing I read a while back was the reason, for a couple of the guys in the article, that they liked older women was because they were easier.

They were very conceited about it. It was the idea that the older woman should be appreciative that they are even considered by a younger man, therefore they were easy pickings. They were saying things like the older women should be grateful.

To them it was all about easy sex that they couldn't as easily get with a younger woman.


----------



## Zouz

Anon Pink said:


> When my friends and I go to happy hour, the interest from puppies astounds me...also kind of grosses me out since I have a daughter their age!
> 
> What attracts these pup? Exactly what the article said and what Sammy3 said, we know our bodies and we LIKE our bodies. We know sex and we LIKE sex. We're not playing games, we're not pretending one thing when we really want something else. If we want just sex, we'll say it. If we want a relationship we'll say it. If we only want a fun dance that doesn't include being groped or grinded, we'll say it. Younger women haven't figured this out yet.





a real lady ,no matter if she is in her 20s or 80s can be charming when she talks when she waves he body , even if she is not sharp...

the older women appreciate life , appreciate her man and make him feel as a king.
Rarely you see her upset because her man is touching her all the time , or nagging that he is HD ; she will go with the rythm and enjoy ...


shine Venus shine


----------



## Threetimesalady

sammy3 said:


> Tell ya a secret about sex with women when they get older...
> 
> Women love sex, just not bad sex. ;-)
> 
> 
> ~sammy




Women not only know sex, they are sex...Where I am and who we are just plain blows my mind...We had sex for 70 minutes yesterday afternoon...Today he let me sleep late...He was ready to go again this morning...These are the things that both shock and thrill me...Of course going to be naked does help...When you are this age you have polished all your moves and know when to use them...I am sexy because I don't flaunt it, I just use it when the time is right...These are the secrets of a hot and erotic marriage...plus being able to look at this boy in the man as the sailor you met on leave 58 years ago...He still does to me what he did to me then only better....That because I let the woman inside me grow and rid herself of any inhibitions she had...and he is enjoying this new awakening...Best to all...


----------



## Healer

The best sex I've had was with a woman who was 42 and and another who is (still with this one) 38. WAY better sex than women in their 20's.


----------



## Anon Pink

vellocet said:


> One thing I read a while back was the reason, for a couple of the guys in the article, that they liked older women was because they were easier.
> 
> They were very conceited about it. It was the idea that the older woman should be appreciative that they are even considered by a younger man, therefore they were easy pickings. They were saying things like the older women should be grateful.
> 
> To them it was all about easy sex that they couldn't as easily get with a younger woman.


HAH! Now it makes sense! Well, guess we burst their puppy bubble. Euw!


----------



## larry.gray

Zouz said:


> I am 43 I don't see it anymore odd to get attracted to a women of 55-60 even , same regarding color ; it is not an issue for me anymore ; is it because i am getting more mature ? or because i am in sexless marriage ?
> 
> opinions please


Race was never an issue with me. Whatever race you pick, there are beautiful women of that race. I'm mostly European, most people would just assume I tan a lot. I ended up with a Scandanavian wife, but not because of her race.


----------



## sammy3

vellocet said:


> One thing I read a while back was the reason, for a couple of the guys in the article, that they liked older women was because they were easier.
> 
> They were very conceited about it. It was the idea that the older woman should be appreciative that they are even considered by a younger man, therefore they were easy pickings. They were saying things like the older women should be grateful.
> 
> To them it was all about easy sex that they couldn't as easily get with a younger woman.


If I'm reading this correctly, you're saying these men think older women are an easy target for the reason mentioned. If so, goes to show in my book, how stupid men really are... 

~sammy


----------



## ChargingCharlie

askari said:


> When I was in my early 20's I used to think that women in the mid 40's were just yuk and over the hill. As I have got older, older women are becoming more and more attractive.
> I am 50 now and can look at a 60 yr old and think WOW.....not 'ummm she carries her age well' but 'ummm sexy...ummmm...yes I would love to....'
> 
> I hope I have an active sex life when I am 60+...if I have I know it won't be with my wife!


Agree totally. We have a neighbor girl who's in HS and is a very attractive girl, and if I was in HS or college I'd be all over that (not that she'd have given me the time of day). However, I look at her as a teenage girl who I knew when she was in grade school. Her mom, who is mid-40's, is attractive but overweight (not obese but could lose 40 pounds), and I'd do her in a minute.


----------



## Holland

vellocet said:


> One thing I read a while back was the reason, for a couple of the guys in the article, that they liked older women was because they were easier.
> 
> They were very conceited about it. It was the idea that the older woman should be appreciative that they are even considered by a younger man, therefore they were easy pickings. They were saying things like the older women should be grateful.
> 
> To them it was all about easy sex that they couldn't as easily get with a younger woman.


Am guessing these are some pretty immature guys. Women generally like older and more experience men or younger and less experienced to fulfill a fantasy about being the sex teacher. It is most often the woman that makes the choice about who she sleeps with and for what reason.


----------



## sammy3

Most "normal" single women "know" if she's going have sex with the man, where men "hope" they are going too. 

~sammy


----------



## vellocet

sammy3 said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, you're saying these men think older women are an easy target for the reason mentioned. If so, goes to show in my book, how stupid men really are...
> 
> ~sammy


Yes, guys that talk like that are stupid for sure. Their view was that older women should be thankful.


----------



## Anon Pink

vellocet said:


> Yes, guys that talk like that are stupid for sure. Their view was that older women should be thankful.


:rofl: That is hysterical! Thankful for fumbling incompetence and education based on Girls Gone Wild? :rofl: Oh sure...


----------



## GTdad

When I was 18 or 19, I saw one woman who was in her mid-20s and another recently-divorced 31 or 32 year-old woman.

There was considerable focus on sex, sure, but that hardly set those relationships apart from any others I had.

I was genuinely attracted to them. They were off-the-scales hot, as far as I was concerned. I wound up marrying a woman two years younger, but I've always thought that older women had a certain je ne sais quoi, except as my wife and I get older, I *do* know what it is: confidence, both in their own sexuality and otherwise.


----------



## vellocet

OMG peacem!!!

I came really close to changing my avatar last week to that very same one! How weird. Long live Rick Mayall and the Young Ones!!!


----------



## marriedandlonely

Sorry I didn't know that older people were supposed to stop getting it on 
Is there any reason that someone who is 60+ shouldn't feel the need to be intimate a kissncuddle feels just as good now as it did at 16 and its not as if we have to run a marathon,after all we are mostly lying down in bed 
The worst part about the whole situation is unless we are really lucky we end up with a partner of a higher or lower libido
Maybe my problem is that I don't know that things have deterioriated it has been a very long time since I have have had the chance to make an assessment(Ah well,****e happens) all I know I still feel the need for a hug and the need to hear the ecstacy of a woman enjoying the pleasure of the act and the closeness that it brings in a union


----------



## jacko jack

Good afternoon Everybody
I would have made love to Diana Rigg, fifty years ago in her Avenger days, when I was 13 and she was 29, I think the passion is even more now that 50 years have passed. I hope this helps.

Kind Regards

Jack


----------



## DanaS

vellocet said:


> One thing I read a while back was the reason, for a couple of the guys in the article, that they liked older women was because they were easier.
> 
> They were very conceited about it. It was the idea that the older woman should be appreciative that they are even considered by a younger man, therefore they were easy pickings. They were saying things like the older women should be grateful.
> 
> To them it was all about easy sex that they couldn't as easily get with a younger woman.


While that may indeed be true for some younger men it certainly isn't the case for all. 

My guy is younger but is very mature and while he has been with very attractive younger women he has always valued intelligence, maturity, sophistication etc. And while of course there are younger women that possess those qualities he says that he likes that as an older woman I am more likely to possess those qualities. 

Funny story: Not long back my husband and I were out eating at a restaurant in these 4 girls come in and they are all close to his age and by what they were talking about it was obvious they were in college. But my god these girls were SOOOO annoying! They had the annoying "vocal fry" accents and were giggling and acting like teen girls. We actually stopped and looked at them (they were sitting at a table near us) and he grabs my hand and says "I'm so glad you aren't like other girls" and gave me a big kiss! LOL

He and I have great, deep intellectual discussions, something he has said he has never been able to have to the same extent with same age gfs.


----------



## vellocet

DanaS said:


> While that may indeed be true for some younger men it certainly isn't the case for all.


Oh, I know. Just a story I read from guys who were clearly just out for sex and thought a little too much of themselves.

Actually, if this is what they thought, then its more of a testament about them. If they think older women are easier and should be grateful just to get a younger guy, it means they don't have game and are deluding themselves.




> My guy is younger but is very mature and while he has been with very attractive younger women he has always valued intelligence, maturity, sophistication etc.


If I may ask, what are your ages?


----------



## LonelyinLove

Anon Pink said:


> When my friends and I go to happy hour, the interest from puppies astounds me...also kind of grosses me out since I have a daughter their age!
> 
> What attracts these pup? Exactly what the article said and what Sammy3 said, we know our bodies and we LIKE our bodies. We know sex and we LIKE sex. We're not playing games, we're not pretending one thing when we really want something else. If we want just sex, we'll say it. If we want a relationship we'll say it. If we only want a fun dance that doesn't include being groped or grinded, we'll say it. Younger women haven't figured this out yet.


No joke about the puppies! I was out with the hubs yesterday and some young pup started up with the "I'm going to hit on you" smirk until he rounded the corner and saw I was not alone.

The smile slowed evaporated he just stood there LOL.

I like older men, being a cougar just would not work for me.


----------



## vellocet

LonelyinLove said:


> I like older men, being a cougar just would not work for me.


In that regard, I'm your male equivalent. I would not even entertain dating someone more than probably 5 years younger than me. I want someone I have things in common with. I want someone I can grow old with.

I don't know what is wrong with the guys that think if they have someone 15 years younger than them and although at 45 and 30 the guy still will look pretty young, but when the woman is 45 and still looking pretty young, and now the guy starts to look like her grandpa, things change, no matter if anyone wants to admit it or not.

Not that it matters to me anymore, but if I was looking for a relationship, I am not going to date someone that is going to want to trade down in age when I start to look like gramps.


----------



## DanaS

vellocet said:


> Oh, I know. Just a story I read from guys who were clearly just out for sex and thought a little too much of themselves.
> 
> Actually, if this is what they thought, then its more of a testament about them. If they think older women are easier and should be grateful just to get a younger guy, it means they don't have game and are deluding themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ask, what are your ages?


I am 44 and my husband is 29. I am also pregnant and having a girl this month!


----------



## vellocet

intheory said:


> hehe Don't you mean "*W*ick"?


Another lover of The Young Ones? 

"Moan moan BORING, just because you do a little bit of housework!!!"

Ok, t/j over


----------



## yeah_right

peacem said:


> Fingers crossed that I still have a twinkle in my eye when I am the other side of 50.


You must be in your 20's to think 50 is old. LOL. I'm creeping ever closer to that number and my sex life is better than when I was younger. Kids are gone, birth control worries over, I know my body and his body (and vice versa) and we trust each other to try new things. Basically, no inhibitions because he has seen me give birth and I've seen him sh!t himself when ill.

If I was single again, I would not go for the pups. I would go after someone with more experience. Life's too short to dance with over eager, fumbling boys. I am attracted to gray hair and a face with lines. The youngest I'd go is...Michael Fassbender. I would so totally go there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cobalt

WandaJ said:


> even more, we are all paying for this: Medicare pays for penis pumps....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WCvULMRUq8


----------



## yeah_right

peacem said:


> Haha. No I am 41. I think I have been going through a midlife crisis recently. I have started with some peri-menopausal symtoms, as well as grey hairs and first few noticeable lines around me eyes, the children are nearly grown up . It all coincided with some major problems with my marriage and I suddenly felt like I was 'middle aged' (shock horror ). I wanted to pull the brakes on because my life is flying by too quick. I kept reading that women who are going through the menopause have a reduction in sex drive. Though I think being peri-menopause has increased my sex drive (testosterone). Inconveniently it has happened at the same time as DH having low T but we are finding interesting ways to work round that. I'm having to work on my insecurities too .
> 
> Its great to read about older women who are still very much sexually active and enjoying more than ever. I would agree with other posters who say that inhibitions are much lower and experimenting is far less awkward. Ironically H's ED has resulted in the best sex we have ever had.


Just keep getting your well-woman exams and noticing the changes in your body. Around your age I had a steep DROP in my sex drive. And - men, please block your eyes for the next statement - it turned out I had issues with my uterus causing horrible periods (seriously, like a crime scene in my pants!), lethargy and the drop in drive. After a hysterectomy, I'm a new woman. An no hormones yet. Listen to your body and seek medical support if you need it.

I guess I can see where you're coming from. You're also at the age when my marriage started to turn icky. Between that, kids leaving the nest, woman problems, etc. it's a lot to handle. But I promise you in 5-10 years, you still won't be old. It was not easy, but I can say that I have a happy marriage today and I love my older body and mind.


----------

